# 6.5 months and now pooping in house



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Take Jack out at lest every 2 hours soetimes every hour
he has plenty of time to go but he refuses even outside for 1 hour
comes back in house plays around for 5 minutes and then goes......

He NEVER BEVER did this since he was 12 weeks

And he does not pee in house
4x this week

he goes about 2x a day now
So besides over praising when he does go outside Already doing to never giving him any freedom in the house have no clue......


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Make sure you're watching him at all times in the house. When he starts showing signs that he's going to go (IE poop dance, circling, starting to squat) rush him outside and praise him for going outside. I think the only way to fix this is going to be constant monitoring so you can catch him right before he goes...or in the act and rush him outside.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am not going to walk behind a dog all day not eating or doing anything else all day especially at this age he will be 7 months on the 30th,,,, He pees outside,,, so no excuses for this,,,,,, I will not keep a dirty dog and that is what he is turning into.... If he was sick thats one thing, but not the case.

Goes out then comes in and waits at door againfter he was just out for 30 minutes...... he will be crated all day until he goes potty 

thats it 
I am not playing this game he gets praised way over when he goes outside......

He does no dance just stops and goes
I am really angry with this never pooped in house now this


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

He's not "refusing" to go out to spite you, it's not a "game" that he's playing with you and he's not a "dirty dog" - he's a puppy who obviously doesn't understand that he's supposed to go outside. He may have been going outside before, but maybe something has changed that confused him? Do you have snow on the ground? Or maybe he never really got it.

If you have already decided what you are going to do (crate him until he goes), then why ask for advice?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I decided to crate him after someone told me to watch him all day 
which is reall insane you do have to do other things

He has never ever gone in his crate even at 12 weeks.....
and he pees outside all the time..... He ahs been going outside since we got him and this is just this week,,,, so he KNOWs what is expected and has done it all the time even when he pooped 5 times a day on bad food.......

It isn't every time he is going in house he goes 2 x a day so 4 times this week..... I give up this is just way to odd for me
understand,,,,


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

He's a puppy - and still learning. He's just hitting that adolescent stage and at this page, puppies seem to forget things they've learned or begin new behavoir to test us. (I understand this is frustrating - mine is a "teenager" too and just started chewing on furniture two days ago - he NEVER did this before even when he was teething!)

Crate-training is awesome and very helpful but might not really teach him not to go in your house. Of course we all have other stuff to do and it is hard to watch your puppy all day, but in order to teach him not to poop in your house, that might be what is needed. Can you block off doorways (or close doors) to keep him in the same area as you? Can you attach a leash to your belt to keep him by your side? Watching him all day doesn't mean following him around, but rather, setting him up for success so that he is always by your side as you go through your day. If he's by your side, even if he doesn't give a big warning, you will be able to see him when he stops and squats to go and make a big noise to stop him and take him outside right away - just like when you first teach a very very young puppy to go outside.

Also, you mentioned this is new behavior this week. Have you thought about taking him to the vet just to rule out any health issues?

When you say he goes out then waits at the door again after being outside for 30 minutes - did you watch him or check to be sure he went poop outside? Do you let him outside again when he waits at the door? Could he be constipated and thus not going outside during his normal time, while he's outside?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would be taking a trip into the vet with a stool sample. Rule out anything medical first. He could have parasites, an infection or all kinds of other things that could be causing this problem.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cannot block this house open house plan and never needed too before LOL plus he is at age where he needs to have some freedom jsut like teenagers you give them NONE and they never learn how to deal with things,,, I am expecting some mistakes but not in the going in the house


He is walked on a leash and everything he does is monitored we take him out again when he sits at door... he does nothing or just pees, Do not wnat him learning ok sit at door the stupid people will keep taking you out,,,,, for no reason LOL
he was at vet 3 weeks ago and in good health no parasites
but another visit might be a good idea


My husband just came in with him after a 45 minute walk adn guess what he did took off of leash ran to the dining room adn pooped and we tried to catch him and he finsihed in the living room......


DONE DOG,,,,, He is GONE tomorrow
NO WAY THIS IS RIGHT
NO WAY


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

> Quote:
> DONE DOG,,,,, He is GONE tomorrow NO WAY THIS IS RIGHT
> NO WAY


Seriously? He's a *puppy*. You need to *teach him*. Puppies can be frustrating and poop on the floor and go through phases in which they are totally obnoxious. It is your responsibility to teach him. And yeah, he might poop on your floor a few more times until he learns.



> Quote:he was at vet 3 weeks ago and in good health no parasites
> but another visit might be a good idea


If you are seriously considering getting rid of your puppy because he pooped on your floor a couple of times, please do consider talking to your vet and talking to the vet first.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope you're just venting your frustrations and don't really intend to get rid of your dog.









You and your husband really need to monitor your dog constantly and when he can't be monitored, he needs to be crated. He should not have had an opportunity to poop in the house. Your husband should have taken him from his leash, directly into his crate, instead of unleashing him and letting him run around the house. If you can't block off any areas of the house (or refuse to) then you need to either keep him tethered to you or crated.

Taking him to the vet to get another fecal done would also be a good idea just to double-check to make sure it's not a health related issue. (even though he checked out ok 3 weeks ago).


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

My first advice is calm down. Do you have children? If so do you not see they revert back in times of illness or stress? He may not be sick, probably not, but the holiday season is very stressful..Are you feeling stress? The economy is bad, are you stressed? Jobs are failing, mortgages recalled, war, etc have you got stress? Do you realise for a pup that is sensitive to your moods but doesn't understand any of this how confusing it is. So he has accidents, I have a totally different suggestion, stop, hug your boy, sit and just hold him tehn smile and go out and play ball. Before coming back in, smile, pet him and hug him then let him walk around sniffing. If he goes praise, if he doesn't keep his leash on, go in then back out in 5 minutes. Smile Calm down, and Merry Christmas


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Forgive me for being blunt but your strong point is not patience. I remember that when he was younger you said that he was not normal and you wanted to rehome him. You repeatedly said you couldn't handle him and that there was something wrong with him. But you have also s thanked the board profusely for sticking by you and helping you understand how to handle him. 

So please take a deep breath and have some compassion for your dog as well as looking inside yourself and finding the patience and love for this dog that allowed you to get through his crazy puppy hood. 

He is either sick or he has learned, for whatever reason, that he should poop in the house and not outside. Either way, it is your responsibility to fix this problem and *it is not your dog's fault*! I'm quite sure that we can help you fix it. I adopted a 7 month old dog who I was told was pretty much housebroken who repeatedly peed on his bed and in his crate and in the back of my truck and also pooped in the house. I was very frustrated but after determining it was not a medical problem and asking for help from this board, I was able to get him reliably housebroken. 

So, hit yourself on the head with a newspaper and go back to square one with housebreaking AFTER you head into the vet to be sure he doesn't have a medical problem.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

If you do not want to "follow him around" how about tethering him to yourself? They make "hip leash" that would help, so you have a constant eye on him. 

You can also work on a command word- every time riley goes i say "hurry up" and she has learned that when i say that i am expecting her to go.

we all know that the adolescense can be a very trying time and VERY frustrating... but when you have him in the crate, he's not going to understand that you are "punishing him" for not going outside. he's not going to know that going outside will keep him from this "punishment". He's not going to have a clue as to why he is in there and his behavior isn't going to improve and you are just going to be more frustrated. He is not purposely misbehaving.

Count to ten, take a deep breath, and try to remember his fuzzies when you get frustrated. He is worth it









You have to catch him in the act, startle him so he stops, put him outside, and praise him when he does the right thing. Tethering him might be your best bet with an open house plan.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

How can it not be his fault

he was out every 30 minutes this morning....... peed all the time he was out
then hubby took him for 45 min walk then he goes in house?
Since we got him he never never pooped on the floor and he was 12 weeks.... and he went 4-5 times a day.... he is simply refusing to go outside for the poops....
We are not stressed we are retired although now I am
the first time he did it I said nothing and took him out
and then when he did poop in the morning he was given treats hugs the whole nine yards.. a day or 2 past and he was doing ok and then this is every time for the past 3 days

The way I feel is this he was already taught to go outside and was very good at it.. the fact that he is holding it and holding it and then going inside to me suggests something on the spitful nature,,, no dog that goes out as much as him and then goes in the house is right,,,, The point is he was housebroken up to a week ago.....

I will not cage him for it he is too old for that he does know better
nor will I leash him to me he is 60 lbs and if he pulls me and I fall I am dead meat Bad Psoriatic Arthritis on HUmira for it

So I will give him a week......

And yes I am angry because I have worked way to hard with this for this to be happening,,,,,


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are seriously contemplating getting rid of your dog for something like this...then maybe you should find him a new home, I don't see how you will have the patience to train him properly...and I also don't see how you could love him that much if something like this has you thinking about getting rid of him.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, I agree with Axxel. Your dog deserves someone who is committed to him and will patiently and kindly help him learn proper behavior, not think about giving him away the first time he has a minor behavior or health problem.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

> Quote: So I will give him a week......


And in that week, what will you do. Actually watch him? Make sure he stays outside after walks until he poops (not just putting him outside and assuming he'll go). Do something in the setup of your home so that you can watch him without tethering him to you, if that isn't an option. In other words, during this final week you are oh-so-graciously







giving your *puppy*, are you going to calm down, take the good advice you've been given in this thread, including first and foremost calling your vet today to set up an appointment?

Or are you just going to stay mad and refuse to take responsibility?

Your *puppy* does not have a "spiteful" nature and deserves better.


----------



## mommyof1 (Sep 22, 2008)

People like you mad me sad and angry....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> So please take a deep breath and have some compassion for your dog as well as looking inside yourself and finding the patience and love for this dog that allowed you to get through his crazy puppy hood.
> 
> He is either sick or he has learned, for whatever reason, that he should poop in the house and not outside. Either way, it is your responsibility to fix this problem and *it is not your dog's fault*! I'm quite sure that we can help you fix it. I adopted a 7 month old dog who I was told was pretty much housebroken who repeatedly peed on his bed and in his crate and in the back of my truck and also pooped in the house. I was very frustrated but after determining it was not a medical problem and asking for help from this board, I was able to get him reliably housebroken.
> ...


I am quoting myself in the hopes that you will really read it as well as the other suggestions and admonitions on this thread. This is not about YOU and what YOU have done for the dog. He is still a baby and is totally dependent on you. Like it or not, when you bought him you assumed responsibility for him and you need to carry through on that even when things aren't going the way you want them to. 

I can guarantee that he is not spitefully pooping in the house. You might do things to people out of spite but 6.5 month old puppies do not. Once again, first you need to take him to the vet with a stool sample to rule out a medical problem. This whole situation just screams medical problem to me. I just took a stool sample to the vet and was SHOCKED to learn that my 13.5 year old dog, who eats the best food in the world and about 6 trillion supplements, had 3 different kinds of parasites. I took her in because I noticed a change in her pooping habits. So pick up the phone, call the vet and make an appointment.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoHow can it not be his fault
> 
> he was out every 30 minutes this morning....... peed all the time he was out
> then hubby took him for 45 min walk then he goes in house?
> ...


are you doing other obedience training with him? on daily basis? He might be testing you if he isn't getting strong leadership. He does not need a frustrated person. He needs a strong leader in this situation that will SHOW him what to do on a consistent basis. If you pay attention to it for a couple of days, you will re-establish his routine of going outside.

if you feed him at the same time everday, he should be on a somewhat regular "schedule" and you will learn when its time to go and can anticipate it.

there are a ton of other options to explore instead of just being frustrated and giving up on this poor pupper.

Puppies don't have "spiteful" feelings. They aren't human. I would take him to the vet and work to make sure you are being the leader he needs you to be.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok. I'm laughing over here.

Why? Because I'm the queen of housebreaking. I potty train my puppies fast, and I manage to potty train puppies that other people can't. And yet, my 7 month old puppy that was completely potty trained has left me six "treasures" in the two weeks. Three in Dh's closet (oh, he was thrilled about that), one in the guest room, and two behind the Christmas tree (surprise!)









I recently had her in for some unrelated medical work, complete with blood work, xrays, and an ultrasound of her entire abdominal cavity, so I KNOW it's not medically caused. 

And my pride and joy has taken to screaming in the middle of the night that she needs to go out, at which point she streaks to the back corner of the yard (where she always poops) and she does so. 

What the heck is going on? Same food, same treats, same exercise, nothing has changed. 

I was chatting with my vet, and she laughed too. She said, "maybe it's behavioral; maybe it's hormones. She is still a puppy, and she has all those weird hormonal things going on. Keep doing all of the serious training you've been doing. And we'll keep an eye on her for anything else we need to be worried about." 

Since classes just ended, I emailed my trainer and we're going to add in some day-camp type training until Meri's new classes start the first week of January. 

And, Meri has lost all running around the house privileges. She's back to being on a tether or in a crate unless Dh or I are right there with her and READY to haul her outside. 

Did it ever dawn on me to get rid of my dog for a second? No. Did it ever dawn on me that my dog is doing something out of anger or spite? No. I do not believe that dogs are capable of being mean and vindictive like that. 

Something is going on with my pup. I don't know what it is, but we'll work through it. And after reading Ruth's post. I think I'll bring in another sample for a fecal exam. It's been a few months. Maybe she picked up something funky in the meantime. What an easy fix that would be. 

But if it's not worms, then it's hormones, training, or something else that we'll resolve by being committed to my dog's health and training. I have the same piles of poop on my carpet that you do. But a whole different attitude. And the difference in attitude may mean the difference in who gets the problem solved faster, if the cause is behavioral. 

Give up my dog







You've GOT to be kidding.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you all for your personally attacking me and the way I am taking care of Jack

He is always on leash I AM NOT STUPID I DO WATCH HIM can not potty train unless you know what they have done....
we are with him all the time
regular schedual even for bedtime
no vet problems blood work great I run a baseline to be sure on all animals

K9 offered a positive note Harmones which really would not be me then would it
I was listening to you all on that and waiting until he was older for the "fix" I never had a male over 6 months that wasn't fixed,,, So never thought of that,,,,,vet said he was ready 6 weeks ago

However listening to you all and how bad I am
for Jack 
like not a good leader
not training him right and few other things,,,,,

Perhaps he is better not with me....
I have had other Shepherds before he IS NOT the first one and they were great,,,, NONE OF THESE PROBLEMS AT ALL

I am aslo not talking about 6 treasures in a few weeks I am talking everytime for 2 days not once in awhile,,,,,,

this last time 2 great big piles and we had him out,,,, for long time so he was holding and holding,,,,,an believe you me it had to be a long time there was so much despite the long walking

All I asked for was tips on what to do or why he would want to go in house when he never did before
not to be called a bad person or that is is all my fault and not anything to do with the dog
And in the beginning when I got him I had not had a pup in 25 years took everyone elses dogs and retrained them.....

Never even commented on the mistake and when we are out there is no frustration I know better then that with him he is way to smart......

this all began really 2 weeks ago with an occassional accident
so when he went out praise etc treats all of that until now it is ALL THE TIME FOR 2 DAYS.....

Well anyway please no more reccomendations


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

You posted on an open public forum, it's like screaming into a crowd and getting upset when someone tells you to shutup. I stand by what I said...if 2 weeks of accidents is enough to make you want ot get rid of him then I don't think you should have him...you are obviously a very cold person and I imagine there are much better homes for him out there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you had a stool sample checked since this started happening? I thought my dog was healthy too because everything else checked out just fine but I was wrong!









We have given you advice. Please reread the tone of your posts. This is a forum of people who are completely committed to our dogs, no matter what. Having someone come on here to say they're getting rid of their puppy because he is pooping in the house is bound to get people upset. We have all dealt with stuff like this with our own dogs. You might just be venting but we have no way of knowing that. All we know is what you've written in this thread. If you blame things on your puppy and say you're going to get rid of him than you had better prepare to put on your flame suit!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

but remember this no personal attack have you forgotton that you are not allowed to call me a cold person

which I am not
you have no right you do not know me and there are rules here
you must follow

So you want my dog then you come and get him then

So he will go to the pound tomorrow simce you feel he needs a better home hope he gets one there


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

But Kathy, people DID give you all sorts of tips and advice in what you can do to fix this problem! And all you came back with is that you were not willing to follow people's advice, and that your puppy was doing it on purpose anyways, so why even try?

Come on Kathy, you've been stuck with problems before, you were bound and determined to find fault with your pup, but you made the effort to see things differently, try different techniques, and you got good results. So why the resistance this time? This just doesn't sound like you.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Perhaps he is better not with me....
> I have had other Shepherds before he IS NOT the first one and they were great,,,, NONE OF THESE PROBLEMS AT ALL


I've had lots of dogs before too Kathy.

I hope you listen to me, seriously. 

Every dog is unique. I'm not joking. I hear my mom make comments about her adolescent GSD and she compares her to all the GSDS that we've had over the last several decades. 

And here is what I tell mom. "She's NOT them. She's Amber. And Amber is her own dog, her own self. "

And then I also recite for mom all the things that her old GSDs did as puppies that Amber doesn't do. So Amber isn't better or worse. She's different. 

If you can't tolerate the mess, and I understand how frustrating it is, then you should consider rehoming him. I said it MAYBE, it might be hormones. I didn't say it is. What if your GSD has IBD? What is IBD? It's chronic diarrhea (or inability to control bowel movements) and it's a lifelong syndrome. It's expensive to treat. There is no single treatment that "cures" it. We simply try to control the symdrome. http://marvistavet.com/html/body_inflammatory_bowel_disease.html

There are other GI tract syndromes that might be starting to manifest themselves here. My dog has SIBO. For months and months as a puppy, he woke up several times a night to go out to relieve himself. (He still does when he has a flare-up) Others aren't so lucky. Their dogs just go in the house. I remember that Shandril and I were living through similar problems at the exact time, except that while she was sleeping through the night, I was up all night. But she woke up to a mess. You might want to speak to her. There are certainly others here who can tell you about messes. But I just know what Shandril went through because we pm'd each other back and forth during that time, consoling each other.







She dealt with the messes with patience and grace. And she spends a lot of money on medicine for Max. 

German Shepherds are NOT a breed for people who want dogs that potty train easily and never have poop issues. They're just not. Many housebreak easily and never have a problem. But many have issues their whole lives. 

I don't know where your pup falls on that spectrum. But if you can't tolerate some mishaps now, you might want to reconsider whether a GSD is for you. The GSDs that we all grew up with -- the ones with stomachs of iron -- I don't know what happened to them, but we don't see as many of them as we used to, it seems.

Anyhow, that's my two cents' worth. You may have a quick little "he's a puppy; he'll grow out of it" issue. Or you might have a lifelong veterinary issue that you'll have to manage for years. I can't tell you. But I do ask you to look deep in your heart (and ask your hubby to do so as well): can you do what's necessary if this lasts 12-17 years?


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanted to share my experience with you all.

We have just rescued a collie from a kennel situation and we were told she was housebroken...well, not quite...we've had her for six months now and the first five months were horrible...she peed and pooped in the house...she would hold it forever and would not go outside...after a couple of months she began peeing outside...but still was pooping inside...after another month she began pooping outside in the mornings, but in the house at night...

We took her running at a dog park, and after all that exercise she had to poop outside...after that she got the drift.

I understand how frustrating this is...I hope that things will settle down for your both...Jack is confused...perhaps if you take him to an enclosed area and let him run, he's going to have to go poop...and then he will get the idea again...he just needs his memory jogged alittle. Wishing you luck...Judy


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok I get the picture

BUT HE WAS HOUSEBROKEN AND HE STILL PEES OUTSIDE ALL THE TIME

He does not have any lose stools they are great and any GSD I Have had train eaily and once they learn they remember it....... matter of fact I have potty trained a lot of dogs one we got becasue someone was going to shoot it,,,, it would crap and pee all over the kennel but I got her trained .....

He has NEVER woke us up to go out since we got him at 12 weeks NEVER even for pee........
He never did that

What I think his problem is he wants to poop off of the lead....
I do not have a fenced yard,,,,, all dogs have to be on leash here and his recall we are working on is not to be trusted.... 

accidents are always accepted but not 2 days in a row and never pooping outside....NOT ONCE HE HAD IT ALL TOGETHER

I had a GSD in the 70's that had the pancreatic thing,,,, I know all about their genetic problems..... that is why I am careful of foods etc etc.....

So he has been locked up all day now.... 
after his 2 pile mound at noon
walked and put back and fed his dinner just walked again for 20 minutes nothing
2 hours since he was fed
he usually goes in that window
he is moaning but he isnt going out now until 8:45 and then 9:45 and then his usual 10:45 and then he will wait until morning
and then he will be locked up all day again
I just think this is really cruel.......
keeping him locked up becsue he refuses to go number 2 outside...

We shall see


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

You mentioned he must be on a leash...perhaps a longer lead so he can get away from you would help...

I understand your frustration...our Gracie is a love but the pooping in the house was awful...

Do you have a dog park or a fenced in area where he can be off leash and run and then perhaps poop??

Just trying to think of iideas...hoping that he will potty outside tonight...I'll check back in the AM...Judy


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Just another thought...someone suggested to me that when they poop in the house, you must immediately take them outside and also put the poop outside too...

Judy


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Since you feel that your dog doesn't want to poop while on leash - what about trying a long 25ft lead?

Are you also cleaning up the messes with an enzyme cleaner to make sure there isn't any lingering smell - smell that the dog can smell but you can't?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

good thought Judy
He does have a 16 foot leash

But am afraid to start the pooping of of leash then that might create another problem 

Yes we do take him out after he does the mess
and it goes with him LOL

I guess I am just shocked and surprised he is doing this after not having a lot of trouble when he was younger.... thanks for you thoughts....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bella pooped in the house when she had a urinary tract infection. She never peed. Just pooped. It was weird. So I took in a fecal, and we got a urine sample that morning because I wanted everything tested (she had bloodwork done too) and it was a UTI. She was like...4...years old I think. Her vet said it sometimes happens that way. But I was shocked that my good girly was sneaky pooping behind the couch.









She still will poop by the door if she has a sick belly-she can't hold it and has NEVER learned or become assertive enough to ask to go out. I feel bad for her about that-luckily it doesn't happen often. And is usually my fault for feeding her something outside the normal.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pooping by the door would be acceptable if he was sick etc or I messed up
but he has been out so much so we shall see 
thanks for the help

HMMM I will call vet tomorrow


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How have you reacted in the past when you've discovered his accidents? If you've reacted with anger (or even frustration), your pup may have learned "my owner does not like it when I poop."

That makes it very hard for him to poop on the leash. He is afraid to poop in front of you.

It's a very common problem. We mostly see it in dogs whose owners did the old "rub their nose in it" thing. But we also see it in dogs whose owners just get angry, or if the puppy is sensitive enough, frustrated. 

That's why I always tell owners, when you see the mess, IMMEDIATELY put the puppy in a whole other room. Then clean up the mess. This way, he doesn't see you interact with his poop at all. 

If you see him start to squat, you should say "uh-oh!" and rush him outside. You should not say "NO!" which is a correction used for bad behavior. Your puppy's behavior is not BAD; it's natural behavior. He's just doing it in the wrong place.

Depending how you're reacting to his stools, you may have an answer to your problem, if it is, in fact, behavioral. I would try putting him on a flexi and standing near a bush or a big rock so that he can "hide" from you while relieving himself. Eventually, you'll both have to work back to a regular length leash. But IF your emotional reactions are causing the problem, we can't fix what he is doing (his response to your reactions) until you control your emotions, or at least your open display of emotions. 

I'm not saying this is how it is. I'm saying I've seen this a lot. If it's how it is, that's how you fix it. I know you don't want anyone to tell you that the problem is with you. So I"m not saying that. But it is what it is.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry if you read something negative into my posts. we all know what its like to be frustrating. sometimes reading something you might already know will cut through the frustration and snap you back to reality.

Riley "knew" how to sit on command and she knew recall- but around 6 or 7 months she stopped listening so well. it took more consistent work and more training and she's getting back where she was... its adolenscence. 

I am asking if you do obedience because if you don't that might be a good way to establish yourself as a leader and can help the situation. but that's your choice.

if it makes you feel better to blame the dog, then go ahead, but we are all telling you that we've been there and done it... its not anything new with just THIS dog... there's nothing wrong with him! we aren't going to agree with you that the dog is awful and that you should get rid of him because he's pooping on your floor. you even called him dirty! 

all we have is your words, and all you have is ours. i stand by mine, and i'm sure everyone will say the same.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the whole point is this

He is peeing ok on a leash outside but refuses to poop I mean all day today every 30 minutes its almost midnight and he has not gone from dinner,,,,,
So now I crate him after we go out another bad message he is doing something out there peeing then I lock him up great message
when I had him out just a bit ago he ate whatever he could find leaves deer crap and then try to dig the front yard and then walked in circles and nada we came in but of course he peed right away no problem......then all that other stuff,,,,,

We shall see in the morning if he still does not go then I will feed him and then take him out and then if he still refuses to go its over 24 hours since he went,,,,,, and of course he might not eat with his bowles are full of poop then what if he does not still go what do I do? this could be harmful to the dog.....

I understand the teen age years and not listening thats not a problem I understand that this is different he is going outside just not to poop...what dog would hold a crap for 24 hours??????? 
not listening I can deal with we work with that.... we redirect,,

Going to the bathroom is a natural thing that animals do teaching manners is different,,,, it isn't a bodily function that has to be relieved somewhere somehow....

Thanks all for helping I will figure it out.... Calling Vet tomorrow
they love him there they tell me how well behaved he is and has fair manners he lets them do whatever no complaints or nastiness...

Because it is unreal for any animal to old their bowls for 24 hours..
tomorrow morning it will be that.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoI think the whole point is this
> 
> He is peeing ok on a leash outside but refuses to poop I mean all day today every 30 minutes its almost midnight and he has not gone from dinner,,,,,
> So now I crate him after we go out another bad message he is doing something out there peeing then I lock him up great message
> ...


First, I agree with 3K9Mom, this could be part of the problem. How are you reacting to him going in the house? If he is going as soon as he is off the leash, and doesn't feel comfortable going in front of you, it may be because he was punished. 
Dogs can most definitely hold their "crap" 24 hours. Some will for 72 hours if they are stressed or nervous enough. 

-I would start with the long lead, keep it positive, calm, and quiet. 

-Introduce a command like "go potty" treat every time. 

-He should go right into the crate after coming inside, 10-20 minutes later, take him back outside on the leash if he didn't go the first time. Again back into the crate after being outside.

-Most def. could be medical and it is awesome you are taking him tomorrow! Let us know how it goes. If he is eating deer poop etc. this could be part of your problem. I think Grimms mom's could expand on that topic as she had quite the scare with him recently.

-Question, is he is digging, is he outside unsupervised? I would make SURE he went potty before letting him inside off the leash.

-Lastly, is it cold outside?? This could make a difference as well. Again, make SURE he goes potty before letting him off the leash inside. If you play ball with him for 10 minutes I think you will see him going potty more quickly as well.

I can totally understand your frustration, but stick with it! I can't believe you would want to get "rid" or him! My Alex was lost for 5 days and I was miserable, I can't imagine just giving him away!!
Hang in there, it will get better, and you will be very glad you did! Give him a break he's just a pup!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Peeing and pooping are two different things. You can't judge a dog's ability to perform one on command or exactly when YOU choose and have that fit the other too. So when you keep saying "he pees outside!" like that should mean he would poop outside too, it just tells me that you really don't have a good grasp of what you're doing with this particular dog.

Your frustration level on here makes you sound like you don't like this dog, you never wanted this dog, and you're using this new problem as an excuse to get angry and get rid of him. That really concerns me. If he's feeling stressed because he can tell you don't like him (and this may make you mad, but you ARE coming across on this thread as if you hate this dog) then you probably are a good part of the problem. Dogs stress and their stress manifests itself in ways that are completely different from humans. Defecating in the house is one symptom of a stressed dog.

I don't think he's refusing to poop. You seem to think that because he can urinate outside then he should understand that he should defecate outside too. As I mentioned before, these are two different actions and they involve different positions, muscles, tubing, etc. .. *L*. It's very possible that something happened that spooked him a bit when he was pooping outside, and your attitude on the problem is just increasing his stress - which then increases the likelihood that he will potty in the house.

Animals can easily hold their bowels for 24 hours or more especially when they're uncomfortable with the situation. Talk to anyone who shows dogs - it's not unusual to run into people at a dog show who say "can't get him to poop! It's been two days!".

What I would do, if I had a dog doing what your dog is doing, is first understand that my dog is NOT being spiteful. That's a human emotion, not a dog emotion. Why would he want to do something that is going to upset you? He wouldn't - there's just nothing in it for him. So any anger, frustration, etc. on your part is wrong. 100% wrong, and it should be tabled. After all, what is truly more important? Your dog, or your carpet?

The next thing I would do is take a huge step back and set him up to succeed again. That would involve never letting him be free in the house unless he had already pooped outside (within a half hour or so). If I took him out and he didn't poop, then there is NO WAY I would bring him in and let him free. Since it's obvious there IS a problem, if I turned him loose and he pooped in the house, it would be MY FAULT. Absolutely, no question, any punishment should go to me and not to the dog.

If he pooped outside, he would get a bit of free time indoors but then after a bit I would either tether him to me or confine him again. I use a crate throughout my dog's life for various times like this. Maybe a dog got into something that will cause diarrhea or vomiting and I want it controlled and confined. Keeping a dog up on his crate training is responsible dog parenting, and not cruel at all.

And I wouldn't allow my dog more free time in the house until he went for several days without pooping in the house. I'd gradually increase the time, just like when he was a little puppy. It usually doesn't take long, if the human part of the team is on the ball and paying attention. 

Regardless of how big your dog may be, he's still a puppy. Yes, he may be going through some hormonal changes, but you just have to work through those in a calm, caring, intelligent manner. Getting angry and frustrated makes things worse, not better. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Melanie, that's a post that should be printed up, framed and hung on a wall.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a suggestion, if he won't go on lead why don't you fence a part of the yard? Or if you can't do that how about a portable x-pen? You can put it where you want and watch him so he is off lead but you are there. And if he doesn't want you watching, I had one who would only go if I turned my back, then you can do that. X-pens are cheap, and come in 4 foot heights adn are just handy to have.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just to let everyone know what the problem was

ANAL GLANDS

they were expressed 5 weeks ago and were overrunning again and that is not normal. LOL
she said I need a food with more fiber and I think this great food he is onINNOVA LB puppy with 1/2 cup evo beef bites and evo canned food) has little fiber He always went on the cheap stuff
We came home he sat at door took him and he craped his brains out....... I mean huge so she said pumpkin but he is a picky eater so that may not work I will get fresh green beans and cook them some and put that in his food.... brocolli would make a lot of gas for him.....

So problem solved not me being a bad dog owner as you all seem to think and not the dog not trained eitherso off to dog food analysis to find a good food///

She said he is a great puppy lovable walks great on leash non aggressive very friendly but a bit vocal he cried a lot LOL well he is a baby so what lOL

A big mastive was in the office and he attacked Jack growling and snapping Jack sat there barked a little and then the dog came at him again Jack did Get up and Bark back...... needless to say we changed seats....


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoJust to let everyone know what the problem was
> 
> ANAL GLANDS
> 
> they were expressed 5 weeks ago and were overrunning again and that is not normal. ...So problem solved not me being a bad dog owner as you all seem to think and not the dog not trained eitherso off to dog food analysis to find a good food///


That's great! I hope that you also learned that your dog is not a "dirty dog" and wasn't being spiteful... and next time he has an issue, I hope you direct your energy at fixing the problem instead of anger toward your dog and threatening to get rid of him.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

To think you almost got rid of your dog for a simple health problem.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Please enough of the bickering and attacks. Owner discovered problem, problem solved, hopefully vet showed owner how to do it herself for when it happens again. Hopefully owner has learned a little patience as well. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hopefully everyone has learned that when your dog starts doing something s/he hasn't before--like pooping or peeing in the house--it is usually a medical and not a behavioral problem! It's important to remember, especially with puppies who we are so quick to label as going through an adolescent stage, etc. 

Hopefully you can express Jack's anal glands yourself now. I'm sure he feels much better. And I think you can add ground flax seeds to his food to help with this problem.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Count Bruno
> So problem solved not me being a bad dog owner as you all seem to think and not the dog not trained eitherso off to dog food analysis to find a good food///


Not a that bad owner, I've seen worst. But I reserve my right to question myself how much do you love your pup, since a problem so little, for just some days and you were ready to dump him.

Moderators, feel free to delete this post if you think its a personal attack, I just have been swallowing this thought's all this thread and now I just needed to vent.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got mad when I asked for help and all I got was how bad I was training and how much this was my fault i

that mad me mad when I was asking for help with the situation
I kept saying this was not like him...... and you all made it my fault
I got told I was a cold person bad pack leader train more etc etc....

Thats why I said I was getting rid of him becasue you all made me feel I did a bad job instead of being positve with me and actually helping me USING ENERGY TO GET HELP

Thats right when he started doing something bad I came to you guys and all I got was attacks of how bad I was taking care of him.... NO POSITIVE STUFF which i found to be be shocking here also I was counting on good help from here to guide me into finding why he would do this

This dog never never goes in his crate ever since 12 weeks
the vet loves him he is non aggressive and friendly, lively travels well does well with change and is a good puppy,,,,

no the vet did not show me how to express them 
Also see now you cannot leave it alone you still have to get even with me with cracks you almost got rid of him and a dirty dog and also maybe nowYOU DIRECT YOUR ENERGY TO FINDING THE PROBLEM WHAT WAS I DOING HERE THEN ASKING FOR HELP TRYING TO FIGURE OUT A PROBLEM....




AGAIN I CAME TO YOU FOR HELP
AND YOU SHOT ME DOWN BLAMING ME FOR IT ALL
NOT BEING HELPFUL LIKE I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE
YOU MADE ME FEEL LIKE I WAS A FAILURE SO MAYBE GETTING RID OF HIMW AS BETTER

I HAVE TALKED TO KRIS FROM HERE SHE KNOWS ME AND UNDERSTANDS ALL 

I NOW WILL ASK MY VET BECAUSE NEXT TIME THEIR IS A PROBLEM YOU WILL ALL BLAME ME AND NOT BE OBJECTIVE AND HELP REALLY HELP ME


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

It was suggested many times to talk to your vet - I'm so glad that you did, and that the solution was so simple! It's wonderful news!

I think when the emotion of this is behind you, you may be able to read through this thread again to see what fantastic advice you got (including going to the vet). 

I can say that, personally, as the mom of a dog I rescued from the pound (due to owner surrender for a silly reason - he was "getting too big") and am grateful every day that he's in my life and wasn't put to sleep, it was incredibly hard for me to read posts from someone who would even entertain the thought of giving up their dog for what appeared to be such a minor thing - pooping in the house (something so many dogs do). Honestly, your posting that you were actually willing to give up your dog due to comments on the internet from people you don't even know is... well, it's interesting. Glad everything is ok.

I'm just happy that your puppy is feeling better and that there was a relatively simple solution here. I also feel that there were many, many helpful posts with great advice in this thread.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just hope next time you DO listen to everyone's initial advice, as they were right.

Yes, we defend your dog as they CAN'T SPEAK. They can't protest you trying to rid them off to the pound. They don't understand that you're threatening them for RANDOM people on a forum "attacking" you. 

I'm glad your puppy is better.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> NO POSITIVE STUFF which i found to be be shocking here also I was counting on good help from here to guide me into finding why he would do this


You know, Kathy, I resent this. 

I posted four times in this thread. And three of those times, I put a LOT Of time into giving you information that I thought would be useful. They are long posts with information that I learned owning puppies; insight I've gathered over the years owning dogs that came to me as adults that weren't house broken; taking care of friends' dogs that weren't housebroken, and helping other owners whose dogs weren't house broken.

My fourth post was to reinforce the value of the thread that Melanie posted. She gave some very useful information.

Many of us said there might be something medically wrong with your dog. But we gave you a lot of information for training too. We TOOK THE TIME TO *CARE* about your dog. 

I think people forget that we don't get paid to do this. We're not obligated to do this. We do it because we want to help. Some members have a better "bedside manner" than others. But some people take suggestions better than others too.

But for you to say that you to say that you received nothing positive in this thread is just insulting to those of us who tried to give what we thought was good advice. I hope you don't need help in the future mostly because I hope that your puppy is happy and healthy with no behavioral problems -- but also because a lot of us might just sit on our hands and say nothing. And I'm really sorry about that, because this place is filled with incredibly kind and smart people, who do care quite a lot.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Kathy, 

WOW. just because someone recommends training or disagrees with you does not necessarily mean they are calling you a bad owner or are attacking you. I never said that you were a bad trainer or anything like that. 

we were all freely making suggestions on what could be wrong. we have no way to know what you do with your dog, so there's no way our posts could be personal and calling you a bad person. you DID call your dog dirty and said some pretty startling things to us. That's all i'm saying...

I understand that you are frustrated, but you have to remember this is the internet. I can't speak for anyone else but i am sorry you took my comments as anything else but constructive. I wish the best for you and your pupper.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Jack needs & deserves a home that will give him a life long commitment. Do you have that in you? IF not, please find this sweet guy a home that will provide a firm & REAL commitment while he's still young & will be relatively easy to place.

Real commitment doesn't crumple & fade at every bump in the road. You seem to have problems with that. Stuff gets a little rough & you are all about getting rid of the dog. That kind of attitude sucks. It just really, really, reallllly stinks to be so cavalier towards someone as loving, loyal & committed as a dog.

You're not stupid???? Then do the smart thing & tether Jack to you or your DH until this is resolved. I had to do that for about 2mos with a dog I had some yrs ago. He was 4 yrs old, fully house trained but began to break training when a 5 mo old Irish Wolfhound moved in.

He was an extremely vigorous, very active Siberian Husky, so I thought the tethering would drive him nutzzzz. He handled it beautifully & we bonded even more closely. Getting rid of him would have been absolutely inconceivable.

IF Jack is unmanageable on a leash, even around the house, why is that? Use this opportunity to teach him basic leash manners as well. 

IF you refuse to train him & insist on dumping him, please, please do not get another dog of any breed.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I missed a page & didn't see where it had resolved. Kathy, I'm very glad about that. I sincerely hope you look within yourself & determine how deep your commitment to Jack really runs. In 2 instances you've come across as a 'fair weather' owner who's willing to easily give up on your guy & perhaps even dump him when problems arise.

You & Jack will undoubtedly face other problems, both health & behavioral. Does he have a life long commitment with you through both thick & thin, good times, bad times & gawdawful times?


----------



## indianacharlton (Jul 3, 2011)

I came across this thread and hope that someone is still monitoring it...
I have a 5 year old Boston and I just adopted (rescued) a now 6 month old German Shepherd from someone that had the money to buy him but didn't have the care and love to raise him. i love my dogs.

My german has showed some different behavior since hitting 6 or 7 months. i have trained my dog to a wonderful degree, she sleeps outside of her crate in my room with me and have never had a problem since i trained her. here lately in the middle of the night when i can't monitor her, she is going to my wife's side of the bed and pooping...then returning to my side (hahahahahahahah) needless to say that when my wife gets up to use the bathroom or get a drink she steps in it and yells....this has happened 3-4 times already. She doesn't use the bathroom in the house during the day, she alerts me when she needs to go, and receives praise when she goes properly. My wife is at the end of her rope...however I am still in love with the dog and will not give up on her (should i go on it's me or the dog)...health problems are not a concern, is there a clue with the side of the side of the bed she is going on 
I don't want to crate her at night if i can help it, because she is crated during the day at work...and i don't like crating for long periods of time (dogs need to be dogs)

Help Please


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If that's where she sleeps, on your side, she's not going to poop there, so she goes over and poops on the other side so she doesn't mess her sleeping spot. It's not a "statement" it is what it is. 

1. Does she have a way to tell you it's time for her to go out - what is it and is it possible she is trying to do it while you are sleeping and can't get through to you?

2. What is her poop like - formed, slimy, loose, etc.?

3. Has this happened once in a while, the 3-4 times all in a cluster or ??

4. How long do you stay out with her at bedtime to let her potty? 

I would still have her urine checked as this is sometimes a sign of a UTI. She's just a puppy, new, and without seeing her, and her temperament, it's always good to look at the health issues first. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Is he neutered? I had an English Bulldog who was completely housetrained. If she was pissed about something, she would pee somewhere to let me know she was mad at me. I am not saying this is the case, but I am wondering if it is a dominance thing. Anytime my bulldog peed in the house, she had to go back to sleeping in her kennel and being kenneled if I couldn't keep an eye on her. Why..? To redetermine that I was the boss man and she had to follow my rules in order to have free reign. What were my rules? Not peeing in the house. I just got my first GSD a few weeks ago and she has peed & pooped in the house a few times. I figured it out, we have carpet...the house she came from does not. Guess what, she is kenneled if I can't keep an eye on her. She has to earn my trust to have free reign. She is in my bathroom with all my doors shut when I am in the shower. She is in the same room with me all the time. She starts heading out the room...I call her back in. This will stop when she goes at least 2 weeks without accident. Due to your dogs age, I highly suspect that this may be a form of dominance. So don't play the game. Keep him kenneled or in the same room as you. If he's not fixed, get him fixed.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Indianacharleton: Kennel the dog at night. After a week of being kenneled, let her sleep with you. Let her sleep with you at night after that unless she poops again. If she poops again, kennel her again at night for a few days. You are teaching her that as long as she doesn't poop, she gets the privilege of sleeping with you. If she can't respect that, she has to sleep in the kennel. At some point, it will click with her as I am sure she would rather not sleep in the kennel. Because she doesn't have any medical issues, at this point it was just training. Kenneling is a positive thing, as it sets the dog up to suceed. Be patient with her, the fact that she has gone all night without pooping means she is physically capable of it...she just needs to learn that you expect her to not poop in the house at night. I bet a few nights in the kennel will do that. Good luck!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I know this may be a few years too late, but how are things going Kathy?

I deal with this problem from my 1 year old occasionally. I've taken a stool sample to the vet - nothing wrong with her. I chalk it up to her being stressed now and then when I leave. 

But I was sad when I was reading about you getting rid of him. I share your frustration over what was happening then, but I hope you still have your baby doll. Let me know!


----------

